# Help with overclocking



## Taikoubou (Nov 27, 2007)

I am Jose From Alaska, Anchorage. I want to get some help on making my computer faster. i have no idea why my Mhz for my CPU is at 900Mhz either. here are my specs to help with overcclocking my computer overall and if I can help with the Mhz on my CPU then good if not that is fine. I don't want to go crazy.

Thx 

Here is my computer's Info: 

Computer Case - Thermaltake Armor Gaming Case w/25cm Fan Side Panel Windows
Power Supply - Thermaltake Toughpower W0155RU 1000w
CPU Fan - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm (aftermarket)
Hard Drive - 320 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache]
Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E6850, Core Conroe, 65 NM, Core Voltage 1.360

Memory - Mushkin, Part/Model 991535

Motherboard - ASUS, Model P5N32-E SLI, Bios Revision 1205

Graphics Card - Brand EVGA, Geforce 8800 GTX 768

Fans - 3, 1 120 mm in front of case on the bottom and infront of the hard drives sucking air onto them. 2 120 mm in the back of the case were the CPU fan is directed to take the hot air directly in front of the CPU fan to take the hot air out. 3 25 cm fan to blow air into the case(Full tower case fan).

Processor Heat - Core 1 - 49c, Core 2 - 55, 100% load
Processor Heat - Core 1 - 34-35c, Core 2 - 39-40c Idle

If I forgot anything please tell me. THX


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

where did you check your proccessor speed (bios, cpu-z ect) because 900mhz is deffinately not what that cpu should be doing. the first 2 core temps seem very high for the clock speed you've given us. i've only just reached those temps when i overclocked a qaud core to 3.2(not very stable). 

you may find its a heat issue and your system is slowing the cpu down to stop it melting through your motherboard. try reapplying some thermal paste


----------



## Taikoubou (Nov 27, 2007)

Duo 2 E6850 is 3.00 GHz 900Mhz. I don't know what the 900MHz really means. My wifes Gateway computer is 1.8Ghz and 1.8Ghz


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

would you be able to take a screen shot (or photo) of what you are looking to get that info?


----------



## Taikoubou (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the screen shots. I went into bios and put ASUS bios Overclocking back to Auto so it is running at manufactured speeds. So temps are lower.

I will take pictures tomorrow after work of my computer case and the guts that are inside.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

ok i dont really see anything wrong thier but here's a break down,

your front side bus (FSB) is at 333mhz and your multiplier is at x6 this 2 figures = your core speed which is how fast your proccessor is going.
that is a perfectly normal reading for that chip and its because the motherboard has a function that says slow cpu when its idle.
if you start an application like a game and keep cpu-z running you will find the multiplier change to x9 and the core speed change to 3000mhz.

ok so your cpu is running at stock speed, now your temps are perfect, they dont get much better,

now if you wish to overclock when you go into the bios you need to find the menu that allows you to change your voltage and FSB speeds. as you increase the fsb the core speed will increase. what you need to do is increase the speed in small jumps say 50 -100 mhz and see if it boots then stress test. 
(to work out core speed multiplier X fsb = corespeed ie 333*9 = 3000mhz)
the fsb also increase the memory speed you need to "unlink" it or change its multiplier
IE pc6400 RAM 2.4*333 = 800mhz
things to expect
1) you will crash your computer so dont be doing that all important word document at the same time.
2) your cpu temperature will increase this is normal just dont exceed 60c and try to keep it below 55c
3) if it doesnt post you need to reset the bios
4) after you increase the fsb you will need to give the cpu more voltage to keep it stable but make sure it fails a stress test or freezes before doing so and never exceeded 1.5v you will damage the cpu eventually above that. you shouldnt need to go over 1.4 personally i wont exceed 1.45)
5) dont expect 4.5ghz every single E6850 in the world has a different maximum clock speed.

let me know if i just confused you


----------



## Taikoubou (Nov 27, 2007)

The memory that I have is rated at 1066 but my Motherboard tells me it supports 800Mhz(1066Mhz) I thought when I got the memory that it would work at 1066 but when I put it in the motherboard it just goes to 800 Mhz memory. I understand those numbers that you show me above, but when I see a lot of numbers together on the same page I get more confused *^_^*. That is why i haven't really got into overclocking much in the passed 8-10 years. OK so 50-100 for CPU tests, what about memory? Do I just focus on CPU first then Memory or at the same time? Same time to many varuables right. So CPU first or memory would be the best bet?

Thx its time for bed wife is going to kill me if I stay up any later.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

lol yeah my girlfriend hates it when i sit there at midnight tweaking "the beast". from what i've read and seen memory isnt too fantastic at overclocking and to be honest its nice but your not going to pull an extra 10fps in crysis by overclocking ram. 
just checked the specs for your mb(ram runs at 1066 if cpu can run at 1333) and cpu(does run at 1333) if your ram is rated it should be at that speed. you will gain the most out of overclocking the cpu just keep a close eye on temps.

your cpu should be able to get to 3.6 with a small increase in voltage maybe even push it to 4 but overclocking is trial and error.


----------

